# The Stuff?? Is it a good conditioning spray??



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My groomer was raving about "The Stuff." So I was thinking about getting it, but wondered if anyone here had used it before?

The Stuff for Dogs Coat Conditioner : Shampoos and Conditioners for Dogs : Grooming Supplies for Dogs


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sophia, I tried it years ago and wasn't "wowed" by it. It was around this time of year, cold and dry outside, forced hot air heat and very dry inside, and so lots of static. My groomer recommended The Stuff. It got rid of the static while I was brushing (but so would have any kind of liquid), but as soon as it dried the static was back. And I felt like it left a yucky coating on the hair. If static is your concern I found an easy fix ... a small room humidifier. The static is not a problem any more and there is no product buildup on the coat.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would only ever use it if I were going to immediately bathe it out. Spray it and see what it does to your floor - you will slip and slide. It has silicone in it and will leave a lot of buildup in the coat.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh ya, I bought *one* bottle of it years ago - keyword here is one - I used it up b/c I don't like to waste money. It left hair kinda stiff,and shiny like wax on your floor. :yucky: I would not recommend it. It certainly didn't live up to it's hype.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*how about this 1*

Soft N Silky spray is this good?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have only heard of it used to get mats out. I believe the residue it leaves has to be washed out immediately after. Otherwise it is very damaging to the coat.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The Stuff is or was used along with ironing the day of a show years ago. I'm sure it's something else now. I wouldn't use it as a daily thing or even weekly.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Ladies:

Thank you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The Stuff was the very first spray I tried about 6 years ago. Yep...left a horrible gunky residue on the hair and super slippery floors.

Just got a call from PurePaws and was informed they have just come out with an Oatmeal Spray. It is in between the Ultra Shine Conditioning Spray and Finishing Spray in conditioning/heaviness. It is hydrating, moisturizing and will add shine. AND....smells YUMMY! Just like the Oatmeal Shampoo & Conditioner.

I use the Ultra Shine on Zoe & Jett daily with no build up. It's too heavy for Callie's coat and I only use the Finishing Spray on her. I'm hoping maybe the Oatmeal will be a good option for her cuz I luuu-uuuu-uuuuvvvve the smell.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Sophia, I tried it years ago and wasn't "wowed" by it. It was around this time of year, cold and dry outside, forced hot air heat and very dry inside, and so lots of static. My groomer recommended The Stuff. It got rid of the static while I was brushing (but so would have any kind of liquid), but as soon as it dried the static was back. And I felt like it left a yucky coating on the hair. If static is your concern I found an easy fix ... a small room humidifier. The static is not a problem any more and there is no product buildup on the coat.


Mary, thank you so much for the recommendation of humidifier!! I will try that for sure! My groomer had noticed that Bijou's hair is drier than it usually is.



jmm said:


> I would only ever use it if I were going to immediately bathe it out. Spray it and see what it does to your floor - you will slip and slide. It has silicone in it and will leave a lot of buildup in the coat.


Thanks for the tip!! I definitely don't want buildup. Especially if it's going to create mats!



CloudClan said:


> I have only heard of it used to get mats out. I believe the residue it leaves has to be washed out immediately after. Otherwise it is very damaging to the coat.


Thanks, Carina! I'm so glad I asked before using it on their coats. It sounds terrible as a conditioning spray.




Cosy said:


> The Stuff is or was used along with ironing the day of a show years ago. I'm sure it's something else now. I wouldn't use it as a daily thing or even weekly.


Thank you, Brit! 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> The Stuff was the very first spray I tried about 6 years ago. Yep...left a horrible gunky residue on the hair and super slippery floors.
> 
> Just got a call from PurePaws and was informed they have just come out with an Oatmeal Spray. It is in between the Ultra Shine Conditioning Spray and Finishing Spray in conditioning/heaviness. It is hydrating, moisturizing and will add shine. AND....smells YUMMY! Just like the Oatmeal Shampoo & Conditioner.
> 
> I use the Ultra Shine on Zoe & Jett daily with no build up. It's too heavy for Callie's coat and I only use the Finishing Spray on her. I'm hoping maybe the Oatmeal will be a good option for her cuz I luuu-uuuu-uuuuvvvve the smell.


I have the purple bottle...is that the conditioning spray or the finishing spray? I like it pretty well, and can't decide if I should get more of that or try Cowboy Magic...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

princessre said:


> I have the purple bottle...is that the conditioning spray or the finishing spray? I like it pretty well, and can't decide if I should get more of that or try Cowboy Magic...


The purple bottle is the Ultra Shine Conditioning Mist.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the purple bottle...is that the conditioning spray or the finishing spray? I like it pretty well, and can't decide if I should get more of that or try Cowboy Magic...[/QUOTE]


I've used Cowboy Magic to get really bad matts out, but then you have to use a clarifying shampoo to get the residue out. If your having a problem with matts Nature's Specialties EZ DeMatt is a really good prebath dematting solution and you don't have to use a clarifying shampoo to get the residue out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I was using the Ultra Shine (purple bottle). It was fine on all of my coats BUT it left Soda feeling sticky. Tonia said she's seen that occasionally on some coats and to switch to the Finishing spray. I've been very happy with the finishing spray. 
If you need something just for static I like Vellus Static Stabilizer. 
If your coats allow, spritzing with just water when you brush is ideal. Unfortunately my coats need a grooming spray. 

I'm a fan of the humidifier. You may also notice certain surfaces cause more static than others. My micro-suede couch is one. I just toss a throw over it and that fixes that problem.


----------

